# Why does Nickelodeon suck?



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 28, 2008)

This is inspired by BoG's "Why has Cartoon Network been sucking lately?" 

Discuss.


----------



## Xion (Aug 28, 2008)

Nothing good since Avatar and I have my doubts about that show.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 28, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Nothing good since Avatar and I have my doubts about that show.



Have you seen it yet?

Too many Teen sitcoms on Nick right now, and their current animated programming just sucks, or has jumped the shark already...oh why did they give Wanda and Cosmo a baby!?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 28, 2008)

cause it shows spongebob all day 

/thread


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, they really overdo it with Spongebob...it was alright at first then it just got sickening.

It's sad to know that a channel once famous for its animated programming has like, three shows still in production...It's flooded with shitty teen sitcoms. I think bringing back GUTS could prove to be a change in the right direction, but it's too early to say.


----------



## Bender (Aug 28, 2008)

I miss Are you afraid of the Dark


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 28, 2008)

How about bringing back Ren & Stimpy, Aaaah! Real Monsters, and Rocko's Modern Life and then we'll talk.

Undoubtedly a fleeting dream in this age of hyper sensitive yuppie parents and a very powerful FCC, but a dream nonetheless.


----------



## Koi (Aug 28, 2008)

Avatar may have just been Nickelodeon's first and last masterpiece.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 29, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> cause it shows spongebob all day
> 
> /thread



No way, dude. Spongebob is what is keeping the chanel alive.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 29, 2008)

Koi said:


> *Avatar may have just been Nickelodeon's first *and last *masterpiece*.



That's not true. "Rugrats" was by far, Nick's first masterpiece. 

I miss the olds shows, such as....

Kenan and kel
Doug
Hey Arnold
Rocket power
Pete and pete
rugrats
AHHHH..Real monsters
Rocko's mondern life,
etc.....


----------



## martryn (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't watch it anymore so I can't say.  Most of their shows suck, though.  When I think of awesome Nick I think of Hey Dude!, Wild and Crazy Kids, Double Dare, and Salute Your Shorts.  The early Nick Toons, i.e. Ren and Stimpy and Rocko's Modern Life were awesome as well.  Hell, they used to have decent Nick Jr. shows as well.  Now what do they have?


----------



## Koi (Aug 29, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> That's not true. "Rugrats" was by far, Nick's first masterpiece.
> 
> I miss the olds shows, such as....
> 
> ...


Touche.  I forgot about this guy.


*HALT, HE IS REPTAR!*

Anyone remember Reptar on Ice?!

REPTAR, REPTAR, GOTTA FIND THAT REPTAR..

Although, Rugrats totally headed downhill when Dill came around.  Blegh.


----------



## 64palms (Aug 29, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> No way, dude. Spongebob is what is keeping the chanel alive.


I second this.

Also, forwarding the greatness of Pete & Pete.
Not that fond of Kenan and Kel, Doug, Hey Arnold and Rugrats.
I hated Rocket Power. Rocko's Modern Life was enjoyable enough, I suppose.
AHHHH Real Monsters was pretty tight. I enjoyed that show.

Also, does anybody remember Are You Afraid of the Dark?
Also also, I always wanted a piece of aggrocrag.
(Can't remember the name of that show, but it was basically a kids version of American Gladiators.)

Avatar is a cheap imitation of anime.
Invader Zim isn't too bad.


----------



## Koi (Aug 29, 2008)

Avatar is an epic.  Have you ever seen it?

And the Gladiators-esque show was called GUTS/Global GUTS.  And apparently?  You didn't get to keep that piece of the Crag when you won.


----------



## Youngfyre (Aug 29, 2008)

cuz all their shows get canceled.. lol i mean they never have a real ending they just disappear...


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2008)

rugrats went down in one of these 2 parts the introduction of kimmi
or
all grown up

that is what led to the suckification of nick and maybe teennick


----------



## Duffy (Aug 29, 2008)

because it's to childish


----------



## 64palms (Aug 29, 2008)

Koi said:


> Have you ever seen it?


All too much for my own good.


----------



## martryn (Aug 29, 2008)

> You didn't get to keep that piece of the Crag when you won.



That's fucking cheap, right there. I remember thinking that if I were on that show, I'd win and keep that bitch on my shelf in my room.  I thought it would be the coolest thing.  Damn, Nick is damn cheap.  

Anyone ever get Nickelodeon magazine?  I had a subscription to it when it first came out.


----------



## 64palms (Aug 29, 2008)

It can't even cost that much to make that thing. What the fuck?


----------



## Koi (Aug 29, 2008)

You apparently got a shitty plastic one that functioned like a lamp-- you had to plug it in for it to glow/light up. ):

I found that out recently, and it was like.. my childhood dreams.. they were crushed.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 29, 2008)

Because Avatar ended..


----------



## Xion (Aug 29, 2008)

Can someone tell me why Avatar is worth watching?

Not only is it American, it also seems to be all about multicultural learning, friendship, and extremely watered down violence that would make the German dub of Naruto blush.

I mean I am into some gay things, but just picture the dilemma from my perspective.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 29, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Can someone tell me why Avatar is worth watching?
> 
> Not only is it American, it also seems to be all about multicultural learning, friendship, and extremely watered down violence that would make the German dub of Naruto blush.
> 
> I mean I am into some gay things, but just picture the dilemma from my perspective.



Please don't tell me you're one of those guys who shuts down a show because it isn't Japanese...

It may be for you, it may not. You should definitely give it a chance at least. It looks anime-ish but isn't Japanese? So what?(it's animated in Korea). Regardless the animation is superb. I already told you the series pulls more from Chinese cultures more than anything except for the elemental system. 

They're on Nickeledeon. Considering that, they get away with quite a bit and nowhere near as bad as German Naruto, that's an extremely gross exaggeration you're putting there, especially considering you admitted you've never seen it.


----------



## Xion (Aug 29, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Please don't tell me you're one of those guys who shuts down a show because it isn't Japanese...



No, but then again Japan doesn't cage its shows to have no violence or sexual innuendos and be kid friendly most of the time.



			
				Seto Kaiba said:
			
		

> It may be for you, it may not. You should definitely give it a chance at least. It looks anime-ish but isn't Japanese? So what?(it's animated in Korea). Regardless the animation is superb. I already told you the series pulls more from Chinese cultures more than anything except for the elemental system.



I don't give a shit about the animation or art, I just don't want it to be "gay."



			
				Seto Kaiba said:
			
		

> They're on Nickeledeon. Considering that, they get away with quite a bit and nowhere near as bad as German Naruto, that's an extremely gross exaggeration you're putting there, especially considering you admitted you've never seen it.



We'll see.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 29, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> No, but then again Japan doesn't cage its shows to have no violence or sexual innuendos and be kid friendly most of the time.



Being that Nick's a cable company, that all up to them and their sponsors. It's no fault of the individual programs shown. Avatar doesn't have gratuitous violence and sexual content, but then again, I'm not seeing how having those equate to a good series.




> I don't give a shit about the animation or art, I just don't want it to be "gay."



Be more specific.



> We'll see.



They show their swords at least.


----------



## santanico (Aug 29, 2008)

I was kind of disappointed that avatar ended like that *sighs*


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 29, 2008)

They only problem I had was they didn't say what happened to Ursa.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 29, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Being that Nick's a cable company, that all up to them and their sponsors. It's no fault of the individual programs shown. Avatar doesn't have gratuitous violence and sexual content, but then again, I'm not seeing how having those equate to a good series.



It's really admirable what you're doing here, and it's properly stated. But I have to assume that Xion is either baiting, or a family member of his died specifically because of _Avatar_. That's the only explanation.


Also, the Pete & Pete talk inspired me to listen to the album Polaris put out several years ago, containing songs of theirs used in the show. Gawd, it's awesome. Jangle-pop with Galaxie 500-esque reverb...


----------



## Adonis (Aug 29, 2008)

rollingstar said:


> I was kind of disappointed that avatar ended like that *sighs*



How rushed Avatar's ending was was pathetic given how much filler it frikkin' has any given season. 

Considering the creators knew they _*had*_ to wrap up the show in 3 seasons, shouldn't they have filtered out the bullshit episodes like that 'the fire squad plays at the beach'?


----------



## Seany (Aug 29, 2008)

Because they show nothing but garbage.


----------



## Xion (Aug 29, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Being that Nick's a cable company, that all up to them and their sponsors. It's no fault of the individual programs shown. Avatar doesn't have gratuitous violence and sexual content, but then again, I'm not seeing how having those equate to a good series.



If the series cannot get "real" in terms of emotions, violence, etc. then it will look like a mere shell.

No one likes superficial kiddy crap, except Pokemon. And that's mostly because of the lolis.



			
				Seto Kaiba said:
			
		

> Be more specific.



Friendship = WIN. Diversity = WIN. GOOD > EVIL. 

I can tolerate those things, but I do not like it when they are crammed down your throat. One Piece has all that friendship stuff but at least it reinforces it with life-and-death emotional struggles and ample violence and human emotions.



			
				Seto Kaiba said:
			
		

> They show their swords at least.



Is "swords" code for "penis?"


----------



## Adonis (Aug 29, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> I can tolerate those things, but I do not like it when they are crammed down your throat. One Piece has all that friendship stuff but at least it reinforces it with life-and-death emotional struggles and ample violence and human emotions.



I'm sorry but are you toting One Piece as a show that conveys the spectrum of human emotion in a mature and realistic way.

Excuse me while I laugh uncontrollably.

:rofl

*You're right and DragonBall Z was a character study rivaling Shakespeare*


----------



## Stalin (Aug 29, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> If the series cannot get "real" in terms of emotions, violence, etc. then it will look like a mere shell.
> 
> No one likes superficial kiddy crap, except Pokemon. And that's mostly because of the lolis.
> 
> ...



Avatar actually has a lot of drama and character development. Plus, the main's character's entire race was slaughted.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 29, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> How about bringing back Ren & Stimpy, Aaaah! Real Monsters, and Rocko's Modern Life and then we'll talk.
> 
> Undoubtedly a fleeting dream in this age of hyper sensitive yuppie parents and a very powerful FCC, but a dream nonetheless.



and Invader Zim. they are all on Nicktoon Network, except real monsters .


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 29, 2008)

Koi said:


> Touche.  I forgot about this guy.
> 
> 
> *HALT, HE IS REPTAR!*
> ...





I remember that episode. That was when the grownups took the babies to see the Reptar on Ice musical. I think the babies somehow found there way out on the ice.

Nickelodeon use to have the best game shows, such as...

Legends of the hidden temple(my personal favorite)
Double Dare/Double dare 2000
What would you do
Wild and crazy kids
Gutts(with that shitty ass piece of green trophy)

I agree. Rugrats went downhill when Dill came. However, all hope was officially lost when Chucky's sister, Kimi came, and Chaz got married. And then came that shittiest ass "All grown up" series...


----------



## Koi (Aug 29, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> If the series cannot get "real" in terms of emotions, violence, etc. then it will look like a mere shell.
> 
> No one likes superficial kiddy crap, except Pokemon. And that's mostly because of the lolis.
> 
> ...


If you want "real" then Avatar isn't for you.  I mean.. dude, people shoot fire out of their hands and shit.  It's worth at least a try, though.

And honestly, for a kids show on _Nick,_ it's pretty intense.  It has character death, war, murder _and_ genocide.


Rated R Superstar said:


> I remember that episode. That was when the grownups took the babies to see the Reptar on Ice musical. I think the babies somehow found there way out on the ice.
> 
> Nickelodeon use to have the best game shows, such as...
> 
> ...


Haha yep, they made their way out onto the ice, and the guy in the Reptar outfit was kinda freaking out.  He was like, "Hey!  Uh, there's some kids, out on the ice!  Maybe we should call their moms!" or something like that.


----------



## Xion (Aug 29, 2008)

Adonis said:


> I'm sorry but are you toting One Piece as a show that conveys the spectrum of human emotion in a mature and realistic way.
> 
> Excuse me while I laugh uncontrollably.
> 
> ...



I see we have an Avatar fan I pissed off. 

Name me one series that does in your opinion then so I can prepare to tear it apart.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 29, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> I see we have an Avatar fan I pissed off.
> 
> Name me one series that does in your opinion then so I can prepare to tear it apart.



I'm not an Avatar fan. It's a mediocre show that occasionally excels and admittedly has above-average animation.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 29, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> I see we have an Avatar fan I pissed off.
> 
> Name me one series that does in your opinion then so I can prepare to tear it apart.



I think you're making hasty assumptions.


----------



## Shade (Aug 29, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> I see we have an Avatar fan I pissed off.
> 
> Name me one series that does in your opinion then so I can prepare to tear it apart.



If you liked Naruto at any point, it's better than that.


----------



## The Willo (Aug 29, 2008)

Nick has been dead to me since they canceled Zim.


----------



## Xion (Aug 29, 2008)

Shade said:


> If you liked Naruto at any point, it's better than that.



That's like saying that a tennis ball is better tasting than dog shit. It will always be true no matter what you substitute.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 30, 2008)

Why? Why does it suck now? Because of the crap the channel brings on now and tries to pass off as half-way decent, when all they are is half-ass done. 

Now that Avatar, the best show they had since Invader Zim, has ended, Nick has nothing, and is currently rotting in the lowest circle of television hell.


----------



## dreams lie (Aug 30, 2008)

Someone really needs to explain to me why Avatar kicked so much ass.  I thought it was obvious nothing exciting or surprising was truly going to happen by mid second season.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 30, 2008)

Zim > All            .


----------



## Shade (Aug 30, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> That's like saying that a tennis ball is better tasting than dog shit. It will always be true no matter what you substitute.



One Piece is more "kiddy" than it, in every aspect but the gore. If you're a fan of that, which I presume you are, then this is deeper.


----------



## Cair (Aug 30, 2008)

They have all these weird cartoons that aren't Invader Zim/Rugrats/all that good shit.


And Spongebob. Waaaay too much SB for my taste.


----------



## Kek (Aug 30, 2008)

Bring back the 90s!


----------



## Gray Wolf (Aug 31, 2008)

They need more demented shows like Ren and Stimpy.


Ren and Stimpy had some of the most disturbing and hilarious mental breakdowns.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFy3ab1KQmY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 31, 2008)

Nick's rut seems to be harder to get out of than CN's. IMO there are more problems with the channel it seems. I guess the most glaring one would be its lack of diverse programming. Most of its schedule consist of the poorly-written teen comedies/drama (ex: Zoey 101), and the only three animated programs I'm aware of are Fairly Oddparents, Spongebob (both which I feel have JTS) and some cartoon made by former SNL members. That's pretty pathetic considering its past, where it was known for its  diversity of original programming, and especially NickToons even moreso.

Nick needs to create game shows reminiscent of Double Dare, Wild and Crazy Kids, Legends of the Hidden Temple, and Nick Arcade (especially this I feel, considering how much the VG industry has grown). I think that'd provide for some real genuine entertainment, and spur kids to be active in something hopefully. They shouldn't bring the shows back themselves, since it usually ends disastrously (ex: Wild and Crazy Kids, Double Dare 2000...). Instead, create original game shows that capture the feel of the old ones, but aren't exactly the same. 

Also, Nick News. They'd talk of issues dealing with politics, family, school and even those of sexuality. Almost any issue dealing with the youth of that time. I guess I can understand a wariness to do this again given the FCC as it is, and the coddling of children by overprotective parents, but still...it'd be nice if it happened. Nick could actually surpass its past self in this regards by tackling real issues of the youth (every Sunday at 9-10pm EST...). 

Nicktoons definitely needs help. 3 programs, 2 from its olden days. So only 1 original programming made in recent times that has actually lasted...truly pitiful. Again, with coddling, overprotective parents and the FCC I don't think there's much hope to make shows that pushed the envelope like Ren and Stimpy and Zim, probably couldn't make anything like Rocko's Modern Life either...They could still make something decent though. Nick really needs to get past reliance on Spongebob, it won't last forever. 

For its teen sitcoms, well...they really suck hard. I don't see how these shows actually lasted as long as they did. Zoey 101 for example, I sat and watched and episode a while ago. Truly disgusting. It's basically about some prep school brats who were born into wealth and then basically abuse it. I'll give an example:

*Spoiler*: __ 




"My dad's such jerk!"

"What'd he do!?"

"He cancelled my credit card just because I spent $500,000 on the latest Porsche"

"Like, oh my God, that's so mean!"

"I know right!?"



ugh...and apparently from reviews it doesn't really help spread any relevant messages for the youth (like an Aesop), and is extremely shallow...So apparently, it's for spoiled rich brats.

Drake and Josh, while by no means good, it's tolerable. It's already ended so...whatever. iCarly: bad acting. 

Anyone remember the Adventures of Pete and Pete, Animorphs (what happened to that?), My Brother and Me, Kenan and Kel? What happened to shows like these? I mean, truthfully, the basic premise of many of them were the same as the new programs, but they had that "genuine" feel If you know what I mean. 

For Kenan and Kel, it was a genuinely funny sitcom. Pete and Pete while bizarre at times seemed so down to earth. Animorphs, well, I just thought it was cool. Another thing these all had that the new programs don't: GOOD ACTING. Jamie Lynn for example, if you've ever seen her on the ill-fated last seasons of All That you would get a good feel of Zoey 101's acting...

Well, that was long. Glad to get it off my chest though.


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 31, 2008)

Ren & Stimpy, Rocko's Modern Life, Rocket Power, Rugrats, Animorphs (including the movie), Are You Afraid of the Dark?m and many, many more.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 31, 2008)

Nickelodeon could've made Animorphs into a movie franchise like the HP books are now. They were pretty popular back in the 90s, too late now though. Nick really missed out on that.


----------



## Ankoma (Aug 31, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Nickelodeon could've made Animorphs into a movie franchise like the HP books are now. They were pretty popular back in the 90s, too late now though. Nick really missed out on that.



They didn't do it because I don't think the whole book to movie thing was as popular then as it is now. The Harry Potter movies are the ones that really got the ball moving. It would have been too much of a risk for Nick at that point IMO.

As for Nick's current status, I think they're trying too hard to compete/match with Disney in terms of tween stars. Even though their talent level is debatable, you have to admit the Jonas Bros, Hanna Montana and the like are huge money makers for Disney. So in order to compete Nick pretty much gave up on cartoons and went in that direction. 

Problem with that is, Disney has a history of making tween idols, Nick doesn't. Nick has always been about nicktoons, so turning away from their basic roots was a huge mistake, and the pay off hasn't been that great either.  

The only tween show they have that I kind of liked was Drake and Josh. (It made me laugh a few times, which is more than I can say about the other ones.) I'm not even sure if Nick can fix itself. They've dug themselves too deep. The only redeemable show they had was Avatar, and that ended, so what now is the big question.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 31, 2008)

The Animorphs books were the shit! I have about three of them in my room. The covers was hot also.

I was a pretty big fan of Doug. Anybody watch Doug? Hey Arnold was great also. It's a shame Hey Arnold got cancelled...


----------



## HO-OH (Aug 31, 2008)

they got rid of their master pieces like hey arnold,rocket power,etc.


----------



## Kamina (Aug 31, 2008)

The shows are just plain awful, they air the same crappy shows over and over..


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 1, 2008)

Kamina said:


> The shows are just plain awful, they air the same crappy shows over and over..



Cartoon network is worse .

They show the same eps of shows like 6 times a week .

Doug was good .


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 1, 2008)

Because we're not 11 anymore.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 1, 2008)

Mycaelis said:


> Because we're not 11 anymore.



I lol'd .

Kenan and Kel was a pretty good show .


----------



## Talon. (Sep 1, 2008)

keenan and kel was amazing. i always liked the puppet guy.
Mr.Meaty was the worst peice of shit i have ever seen, thank god they cancelled it 
I miss all the good stuff like catdog, Zim, and GUTS.
i just love Nicktoons network, they have all the awesome shows from the late 90s/early 2000s plus a few good ones of their own


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 1, 2008)

Nickelodeon is bringing back the "Gutts" gameshow. Now the show involves a whole family as a team, instead of just one person. I saw the commercial today, when I was flipping the channels.


----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2008)

They need to make good shows like Cousin Skeeter


----------



## shadow__nin (Sep 2, 2008)

IMO it went downhill because they closed Nickelodeon Studios in 2005.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 2, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Nickelodeon is bringing back the "Gutts" gameshow. Now the show involves a whole family as a team, instead of just one person. I saw the commercial today, when I was flipping the channels.



rly? vid pls?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 3, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Nickelodeon is bringing back the "Gutts" gameshow. Now the show involves a whole family as a team, instead of just one person. I saw the commercial today, when I was flipping the channels.



Thinking about it, with the way kids are coddled these days, they probably couldn't bring back GUTS as it originally was...


----------



## ctizz36 (Sep 3, 2008)

Nick went downhill when they stopped making great cartoons and game shows and made live actions shows and stupider cartoons... Bring the '90 cartoons back


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 8, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> They need to make good shows like Cousin Skeeter



Oh god 

I remember the wild thornberrys or whatever its called .


----------

